# [Solved] Samsung CLP-300N Laserdrucker

## Louisdor

Hi!

Hab neulich recht günstig einen Samsung CLP-300N Laserdrucker bekommen.

Auf der Kiste steht auch drauf, dass er mit Linux geht. Steht zwar nicht direkt Gentoo da, nur "compatible with WinXX, MacOS, various Linux", sollte doch dann aber auch unter Gentoo gehen, oder?

Nun habe ich den über Netzwerk angeschlossen und den   Samsung Treiber für Linux  verwendet, den Drucker auch eingerichtet bekommen, jedoch druckt er nichts.

Fehlermeldungen finde ich keine.

Hat hier jemand den schon mal ans Laufen (Drucken) bekommen?

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich benutze nicht den N, sondern die usb-Version davon. Und das war schon ein Horror mit den von Samsung mitgelieferten Treibern. Die CD kannste mit ruhigem Gewissen nach /dev/Null verschieben.

Bei mir funktioniert es nur mit den Treibern von  dieser Seite. Und zwar seit Monaten völlig problemlos.

----------

## nikaya

Hmm,ich habe zwar so ein Teil nicht,bin beim quergoogeln aber hier rauf gestossen:

http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com/

Vielleicht geht es ja damit irgendwie.

----------

## jkoerner

Ist doch die selbe Seite   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Ist doch die selbe Seite  

 

Ja,hatte nicht gesehen dass du vorher gepostet hast.Der Ruhm gehört Dir.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Merci vielmals!

Bin schon am Installieren ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

Sooo, es hat funktioniert, der Drucker druckt! *freu*

Merci vielmals nochmal!

Wo kann ich denn "on the fly" noch einstellen, dass Seiten als Hoch- bzw. Querformat ausgedruckt werden?

Wenn ich mit Firefox eine z.B. Webseite ausdrucken will, dann macht der die immer als Hochformat.

Eingerichtet hatte ich mir den Drucker mit per webmin Druckereinrichtung. Nur kann ich ja nicht jedes Mal da erst reingehen und das umstellen?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## jkoerner

Eigentlich wie immer über den Druckdialog der Anwendung. Bei mir ist immer Hochformat/Querformat zur Auswahl, also gaaanz normal.

Benutze keinen FF, aber Opera bietet den qt-Druckdialog, gtk-Anwendungen das Äquivalent.

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, bei mir bietet Firefox nur an, ob ich A4, Letter, etc. haben will ...

Naja, aber der CLP-300N druckt, den Rest bekomme ich schon hin!  :Smile: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hoschi

Portrait oder Landscape, geht in jeder Anwendung  :Smile: 

Ich will mir den Drucker auch schon laenger kaufen, wegen diesem freien Treiber. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum der Treiber fuer Samsung - http://foo2qpdl.rkkda.com nicht im Portage-Tree ist, aber die anderen von diesem Projekt schon, http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/

Ich mach mal bei Gelegenheit einen Bug auf.

<edit /> Gibt es schon - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189768

Vielleicht meldet sich auch jemand von euch, aber den Dev nicht unter Druck setzen. Hat auch ein Privatleben!

----------

## Louisdor

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Portrait oder Landscape, geht in jeder Anwendung 

 ok, bei Firefox muss man erst auf "Seite einrichten" gehen. ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## hoschi

Firefox zaehlt nicht...  :Confused: 

FF hat doch diese verkrueppelte langsame XUL-Oberflaeche. Gleiches Problem mit OpenOffice, das passt einfach nicht ins System. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich schoene Shell, GTK oder QT-Anwendungen sehe  :Smile: 

----------

## hitachi

Hi,

Habe mir heute einen CLP 300 gekauft. Das Ding ist jetzt günstig und die Ausdrucke gefallen mir. Ich habe nur gesehen, dass es zwei verschiedene Treiber gibt. net-print/splix und net-print/foo2zjs. Was sind die Unterschiede und welcher ist wohl besser?

Habe die gleiche Frage gerade auch schonmal in einem englichen Post gestellt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5184856.html#5184856

----------

